# Large bite grain free



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok here's an odd question! Grain free treats are expensive! I'm thinking of finding a grain free food that has good sized kibble pieces so I can use them as bedtime treats. I feed fromm dry grain free but the kibble a are tiny and hard to handle as use for treats. 

I see Evo has a 'large bites' bag... Are they really any bigger than the standard sized kibble? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

How big do you want them? I once picked up a bag of Now GF treats. They where pretty big and came at a reasonable price and a nice size bag. I am not 100% sure but I think it is just a re-packaging of Now GF Adult food.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

i'm looking for dime-ish sized pieces, so my chi can have more of a proportional sized treat.


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

I've been using a sample bag of acana Pacifica as treats and they're dime-ish sized.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Now Fresh Grain Free Large breed are pretty big pieces, you could break them in 1/2 for training treats as they are about the size of a quarter. All my dogs love it and keep trying to get in the bag.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

EVO large bites is about dime sized, MUCH bigger than the teeny tiny squares in their other bags.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Natural balance kibble is about dime sized. Maybe a smidge bigger. 

I work for them and have god knows how many boxes of samples, so I sometimes just open a sample bag and use it as treats.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Earthborn Holistic great plains feast are dime sized.


----------

